
Stratechery: Uber Questions - yarapavan
https://stratechery.com/2019/uber-questions/
======
yarapavan
This is, of course, quite standard, but it does feel particularly pressing
given that Uber measures its annual losses in the billions. Unfortunately, it
is here that Uber’s S-1 is particularly lacking. We don’t know:

\- How much it costs Uber to acquire drivers

\- How much it costs Uber to acquire riders

\- How much it costs Uber Eats to acquire restaurants

\- How much it costs Uber Eats to acquire customers

\- What is Uber’s retention rate for drivers

\- What is Uber’s retention rate for riders

\- What is Uber Eats’ retention rate for restaurants

\- What is Uber Eats’ retention rate for customers

\- Any sort of cohort analysis of any of the above categories

\- Ride-sharing revenue and profitability by geography

\- Uber Eats revenue and profitability by geography

\- Ride-sharing’s take rate overall and in developed versus emerging markets

\- Uber Eats’ take rate overall and in developed versus emerging markets

\- Ride-sharing revenue and profitability by time-in-market

\- Uber Eats revenue and profitability by time-in-market

\- An understanding of driver incentives and how they affect top-line revenue,
or how “excess driver incentives” have changed over time

\- How costs are allocated, particularly when it comes to rider marketing and
incentives

\- A breakdown of Uber’s many offerings (Black versus UberX versus UberPool
etc.)

